# Creating a Layout



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey Guys, I am having troubles designing a layout that would be fun to build and look impressive. 

I am doing an L-Shaped 12x4x6.5.

Anyone good at creating a layout? Or someone who loves creating a layout that would be able to lend me a hand? I am using AnyRail to plot, but its just not working out for me.

I want to do a mountain range, two lines, a few spurs, some bridges, and a small mountain town. No plans for a staging yard. 

I love this N- layout, but i am modelling in HO. I would like to emulate this somehow.
http://youtu.be/teDT55-O30g


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

For a L-shaped layout,I have two in mind that don't exactly fit your dimensions but still can give you a few ideas.Be aware though...these aren't beginner's layouts....

The first one is the "Inyo and White Mtn.RR".Google will find it for you in a second.The second one is on Atlas's website...click "layouts" then "HO" then "Oregon Pass Line".

Neither fitted the shape and dimensions I have available but I find them both interesting.

You say you want a layout that's fun to build and impressive but didn't say "operable".Take your time and first decide what type of operations you want,for instance steamers generally need larger curves,trains have a hard time climbing more than 2% grades,etc.I found that designing my layout was the toughest part...building is indeed the easy part.


----------



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks will check out. I agree the layout is indeed hard to determine as we all want something specific in our layout but due to the size it maybe hard to make a reality. 

I am using diesel not steamers and ideally shorter rolling stock. 

And to make it interesting the grade will be an issue to do as much as I want.2% grade really limits the routes that could show up on plan especially if I want a expansive bridge.


----------

